# Cartier Love Bangle



## Sammyjoe

Hi,
I would love your views if you could be so kind.
I am torn between a platinum or white gold cartier love bangle.

As you know the price for the white gold is £2,200 and the price for the platinum is £4,650.
I have the person ready to purchase it for me because I heard it is bad luck to buy it for yourself, so that box is ticked off.

Anyone that has the white gold, how is it holding up? Any problems with tarnishing etc? 
I am wondering if I should just suggest the platinum and not worry about the possible tarnishing?

Any views gratefully recieved!
Sammyjoe


----------



## Koga

I've had my love braclet in white gold for almost 9 months and it has not tarnished. The platinum one is heavier and imo not worth the price. Good luck with your choice


----------



## indian_rose

Why is it bad luck to buy it yourself?


----------



## winternight

Wow that might be alot more than in the US or maybe France - have you priced it there.  Might be worth the trip.  I think either white gold or platium would be fine - check to see if they have a warranty if the white gold gets faded.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much for your replies everyone, Koga, you have a point, thanks.
I was totally prepared to get the love myself, I read a few posts saying that the meaning behind the love bangle is that a loved one buys it for you and the locking means that you are tied in - in a nice way of course!Lol.

Winternight, I checked with the US cartier and the difference is massive at least £700, so it is worth making a trip of it to the states. I really miss woodbury commons in New York!
Thanks again for your input!


----------



## chloe-babe

I would go for the white gold and maybe have the diamond version for the same price that you could get the platimum plain band?

Platinum is a much softer metal, but I was also told that the white gold scratches far more easily than the rose and yellow gold.

I got mine yesterday, can I show it off! I got the yellow gold with diamonds, and I am completely overwhelmed by it!. Its not my birthday until June, so I now have to wait a few weeks until its mine for good. I have been looking into getting one for ages, and like you I thought I would go for the white gold, but the diamonds did not show up quite so much, and if im paying that much more for diamonds, I wanted to ensure they could be seen  lol
Piccies here


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow chloe - Babe, that is TDF, it looks amazing with the diamonds, I didnt even think about the diamonds option!! 
Enjoy wearing it, I am sure you will! Totally stunning!
Sammyjoe


----------



## La Vanguardia

I would go for the Love bangle with diamonds (whichever metal color suits you best) instead of the full platinum.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

*Sammyjoe*, I don't know if you heard, but now Cartier has a cuff style.  I always like options, and I do like this one as it can be a problem getting the classic bangle on and off (but that's part of the charm, of course!!).


----------



## suzie w

hi!  i have two.  one yellow and one white gold with all diamonds.  its with the H clic here.  i love them all.  but---  regarding the love bracelets.  i have never taken mine off- regardless of all scratches etc....  and no yellowing on the white gold and its been on me for 2 years- yellow for 10!  REALLY!

goodluck and enjoy!  hope u don't mind my pic,

s


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh nice piccie suzie, the white gold and gold look really nice together


----------



## secret shopaholic

Chloe Babe your new birthday pressie is fab - lucky lucky gal


----------



## chloe-babe

Thanks babe!

i want it to be my birthday NOW!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

LaVan, Oregon and Suzie thanks for all of your replies, Suzie, your bangles are lovely, you are lucky to have two!! I love the pic!!!

I will let you all know what I get. In a way I hate TPF, I was content in my world before, I have my 2 watches, my LV,my paddys etc. 
Now I am getting a patek, Love Bangle, I am even considering getting a chanel Expandable!!! This is mad!!!
I love the forum really, thanks so much for your advice!

Sammyjoexxx


----------



## lilirose

I love the love bangle, the gold is my favorite


----------



## Coldplaylover

Wow suzie w I would so be staring at your arm if I saw you IRL!!  Those love bracelets are heavy...I have yellow gold and white gold but have never worn them together.


----------



## misschaslyn

chloe-babe said:


> I would go for the white gold and maybe have the diamond version for the same price that you could get the platimum plain band?
> 
> Platinum is a much softer metal, but I was also told that the white gold scratches far more easily than the rose and yellow gold.
> 
> I got mine yesterday, can I show it off! I got the yellow gold with diamonds, and I am completely overwhelmed by it!. Its not my birthday until June, so I now have to wait a few weeks until its mine for good. I have been looking into getting one for ages, and like you I thought I would go for the white gold, but the diamonds did not show up quite so much, and if im paying that much more for diamonds, I wanted to ensure they could be seen  lol
> Piccies here


 
I really want the white gold with diamonds just like this...if you don't mind...what does this bracelet cost??? I would like someone to purchase it for me...thanx in advance


----------



## atn242

i have the white gold one and it is holding up well. i've had it on for about a year and it still looks good. there are a few scratches but nothing major. good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## siri anne

I would go for the yellow or white with diamonds over the plain platinum.

Good luck and let us know what you decide


Chloebabe:  Congratulations on your beautiful Bday presentBring on June!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi all and thanks for your replies!! I tried on the white gold, my boyfriend thinks it better to get the white gold with diamonds instead of the plat, exactly what you all said!!Lol!!

He is also going to get it for me for Christmas - I am so happy!!!
Now with the spare funds, I am going to get a chanel Expandable flap in Black!! Wanted to get it on Saturday, but sold out in the UK!
Sammyjoex


----------



## Sammyjoe

Chloe Babe - I also tried on your one, it looks amazing!!! You are lucky, June is only next month - Christmas is months away!!


----------



## chloe-babe

ahh but Sammyjoe, your gorgeous new Chanel will definitely keep you going through these long months ...... oooh so glad you went for the diamond one, I think if you are going to go for it, you are only gonna do it once, so you may as well go all the way lol 

congrats again, and make sure you show us your gorgeous new bag when you manage to find it 

Hi Siri, hee hee, I know June is only around the corner, poor hubby has to keep hiding it in different places to stop me sneaking peeks at it


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Chloe Babe, stop looking,Lol, lol!! I just gaze at your pics, that might keep the pangs at bay!!

In the UK, it is pretty tough to get a chanel unless it in right in front of you!!Lol!!
I will defo post pics when it becomes mine!!Lol!


----------



## chloe-babe

ahh I know, Im in the UK too 

I find it quite handy that you have to go up to Bond Street, or into Harrods, as I welcome anything that takes away the temptation. I am hankering after my first Chanel bag at the moment too


----------



## Coldplaylover

Talk about double c's.....Cartier and Chanel...wowza!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I know, what is going on???, long ago I was happy with my LV, Paddy etc, now I felt the leather of a Chanel and my mission is to get a black flap expandable - modern. Sold out in the UK, have to try US. They are in the process of doing their price raises for Chanel at the moment!
But back to the cartier Love bangle - it really is a lovely item, I checked and they do provide after care which is great!
Chloe Babe , nice to hear that you are from the UK, I am from London.
Its great because this forum has people from all over the world and we all love bags, jewels and shoes!!!Lol!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

misschaslyn,
Sorry I didnt answer your question, in the UK the white gold with diamonds retails at around £3700. It is cheaper in the US, and even cheaper in France.


----------



## chloe-babe

Sammyjoe said:


> I know, what is going on???, long ago I was happy with my LV, Paddy etc, now I felt the leather of a Chanel and my mission is to get a black flap expandable - modern. Sold out in the UK, have to try US. They are in the process of doing their price raises for Chanel at the moment!
> But back to the cartier Love bangle - it really is a lovely item, I checked and they do provide after care which is great!
> Chloe Babe , nice to hear that you are from the UK, I am from London.
> Its great because this forum has people from all over the world and we all love bags, jewels and shoes!!!Lol!!


 
im just outside London, in Surrey . Keep us posted on the bag hunt, and when I finally am allowed to have my bracelet in June, I will post some piccies of it being worn


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, Chloe Bag, I will do, I have chanelboy to help, so fingers crossed!
I cannot wait to see the pics of you wearing the bangle! 
Sammyjoex


----------



## Label Addict

I love these I have been eyeing them for years.  Does anyone know if they have one's to fit men me & my BF where thinking of getting one each like a comittment thing


----------



## FleurDeLis

Label,
You just go to the store and they have a cuff sizer.  (Just like a ring sizer only bigger).  The sizes fit everyone from a petite woman to a large man.  They will let you know what cuff size both of you need


----------



## chloe-babe

yes, or just pop a tapemeasure around your wrist to the size that you think is going to be right for you. The bracelet is actually an oval shape, not perfectly round, which I love, as I wondered if it would spin around all the time and drive me crazy lol . But no, it screws each side of the oval, so it should be quite snug fitting, obviously your partners will be bigger than yours, but its easy to size 

The sizes 16, 17, 18 etc that Cartier quote are in cm's so just measure your wrist and see!


----------



## Label Addict

Thank you Fleur & Chloe that is great news!


----------



## aquablueness

Sammyjoe said:


> Wow chloe - Babe, that is TDF, it looks amazing with the diamonds, I didnt even think about the diamonds option!!
> Enjoy wearing it, I am sure you will! Totally stunning!
> Sammyjoe


 

hehe, you going to go for that diamond look now


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol Aqua, I am so going for the diamonds now, forget the platinum! I love Chloe Babe's, so I am getting that with the white gold.
Label Addict, that is a great idea, go for it.
I think the love bange is one of those things that keeps on coming back. A bit like this thread!Lol
Sammyjoex


----------



## chloe-babe

hey, its great to keep a thread going. I am seriously thinking now of buying a plain white gold one for my husband !!!!, I think its such a nice, romantic idea, and its our wedding anniversary actually on my birthday, so I might surprise him also (do you think he will notice if I try and measure his wrist in his sleep lol )


----------



## checkherout

DH and I are coming up for our 6th year anniversary and he said he would by one for me.  I am leaning towards the white gold without diamonds.


----------



## aquablueness

alllllright Sammyjoe, how much is the diamonds one compared to just the platinum one you were going to get? the diamonds one is just TDF! errrrrr, remember to show it off here when you get it. when's your estimated day on purchasing it?? huh huh huh?? i'm excited for you.


----------



## aquablueness

chloe-babe said:


> hey, its great to keep a thread going. I am seriously thinking now of buying a plain white gold one for my husband !!!!, I think its such a nice, romantic idea, and its our wedding anniversary actually on my birthday, so I might surprise him also (do you think he will notice if I try and measure his wrist in his sleep lol )


 
LOL! make sure he's a heavy sleeper? HAHA HA HA. i could totally imagine it. but it's veryyyyyy romantic. how sweet.

yeahh, lets keep this thread going!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Aqua, The plat was about £4700 without the diamonds or something (my mind has gone blank on the platinum now I am not getting it)lol and the white gold with diamonds in every other stud was £3700.

I decided to stick with the white gold because if it does tarnish, the cartier aftercare will take care of it (not likely to go into liquidation)Lol. 

I will defo post pics when I get it, Chloe Babe is getting hers before me (june) so we will hopefully see pics then.

Checkherout, I would really look at the white gold with diamonds, I tried on the white gold with out and loved it 
but my friend said it looked like a silver bangle a bit, then tried on the diamonds and white gold and it looked TDF!! (I really dont know when I started to say TDF, its this forum's members, they teach me USA habits!Lol!!
Chloe Babe, its a great idea to get your hubby one, it is pricey but a classic!
Sammyjoex


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sorry just to add, you know what is going to happen? When we all have our bangles, we are going to start another thread saying "white gold or rose gold or yellow gold love ring??"Lol!!


----------



## aquablueness

good choice on the white gold ...PLUS the diamonds rather than the platinum. platinum is just so expensive. (you could still get it later if you want ) hehe.


----------



## Crazyshopper

Label Addict said:


> I love these I have been eyeing them for years. Does anyone know if they have one's to fit men me & my BF where thinking of getting one each like a comittment thing


 
Yes they do me & my bf got a pair of commitment ring at cartier abt a year ago! I was so into the Love collection before i head there however, I decided on the C motif collection cos it looks better on guys hand in my opinion.


----------



## ambrosia

Sammyjoe said:


> Sorry just to add, you know what is going to happen? When we all have our bangles, we are going to start another thread saying "white gold or rose gold or yellow gold love ring??"Lol!!



LOL!  So true.  I got my bangle 2 weeks ago and I'm already plotting my next love purchase!

I have like really skinny arms, so it is the same size all the way from my wrist to about half way up my fore arm.  Mine is already all banged up but my hunny keeps telling me not to worry and that it adds character, he got his a week before mine, and his doesn't spin around his wrist (there's like one point where it spins on me) so only one side is scratched for him.

This is my favorite piece of jewelery ever...I promise no one will be disappointed with it!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh show us piccies of you wearing it ambrosia


----------



## suzie w

oh just found out mine is platinum!  i did not know this!  just checked the receipt and insurance.  its all good.



and i still love them!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, plat with diamonds! Thats great!! Was it a gift? If so you are one lucky lady!


----------



## chloe-babe

as promised, a piccie of my new love bracelet 

excuse the angle, its hard taking a picture of your own arm whilst holding the camera in your wrong hand lol!!! but hopefully you get the idea


----------



## chloe-babe

piccie not downloading lol, will take another in abit


----------



## LVLorri

I am new to the forum, I love it! 

Here is my baby


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is lovely!! I cannot wait to join the Love Bangle Club!


----------



## tosh

I bought the open cuff love bracelet in yellow gold and I love it.
I was thinking of getting the regular version, but I like being able to take it off when I want to.


----------



## luckycharm06

my mom has a pair of these and they are so gorgeous...classic and simple, and they go with everything!!!


----------



## Oh Donna!

I have the gold one, my daughter got it for me for Mothers Day. (she loves me).  I havent taken it off and its perfect.  Platinum is a soft metal and will damage more easily. I say get the white gold or the gold.


----------



## cgsprings

I am still trying to figure out the cost of these bracelets in dollars...anyone know?


----------



## cougess

^ I think they start at about $3200 - $3300 in the US.


----------



## cgsprings

thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

suzie w said:


> hi!  i have two.  one yellow and one white gold with all diamonds.  its with the H clic here.  i love them all.  but---  regarding the love bracelets.  i have never taken mine off- regardless of all scratches etc....  and no yellowing on the white gold and its been on me for 2 years- yellow for 10!  REALLY!
> 
> goodluck and enjoy!  hope u don't mind my pic,
> 
> s


I just found this thread.  

I also have two and wear them in the same way as you... the gold one is closer to my hand.  Have you ever had yours flip... and the white bracelet is at the top?  That happened to me one time and I was shocked.   I couldn't figure out how it happened. 

They still bother me in the hot weather and I've had mine for years... but the humid weather makes them stick to my arm. Is it just me?


----------



## zeitgeist4

*chloe-babe*, I would like to see your picture if possible.  



chloe-babe said:


> as promised, a piccie of my new love bracelet
> 
> excuse the angle, its hard taking a picture of your own arm whilst holding the camera in your wrong hand lol!!! but hopefully you get the idea





I just stumbled onto this thread because I'm lusting after a Cartier Love bracelet.  This thread deserves a "bump" because I want to see more eyecandy! 

Post your pics girls!


----------



## thegraceful1

zeitgeist4 said:


> *chloe-babe*, I would like to see your picture if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I just stumbled onto this thread because I'm lusting after a Cartier Love bracelet. This thread deserves a "bump" because I want to see more eyecandy!
> 
> Post your pics girls!


 
I own the 18k yellow gold, and will post pictures later


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Oh Donna! said:


> I have the gold one, my daughter got it for me for Mothers Day. (she loves me). I havent taken it off and its perfect. Platinum is a soft metal and will damage more easily. I say get the white gold or the gold.


 
actually, my understanding is that platinum is much harder than gold.


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

Does anyone know the pricing on the open/cuff version of the love bracelet?  In yellow and in white gold?  Would love to know. Thanks!


----------



## pinky_ohana

OMG! OMG! I'm finally over my LV binge and have expanded into the general forum!
But I've been lusting after these for years and I didn't know what I wanted for my b-day.

YAY! Now I'm super excited!

I don't know if it was posted, but I went through the thread to see how much the Love bracelet in white gold with diamonds were.

Anyone know how much in California?


----------



## chicbabacool

These bracelets are fabulous! I really like the yellow gold one Chloe_babe has. Gold bracelets are my favorite. I'm not sure why, come to think of it...


----------



## JTSO23

The white gold with half diamonds is $6750 and full diamonds is a grand or so more.  

Does anyone know how much the white gold cuff (open bracelet) is with and without the diamond?  

I like the idea of being able to take it off whenever even though it kind of goes against the whole concept of the bracelet.


----------



## catabie

it's so pretty. i love that bangle but my vote will go to the white gold


----------



## Bride2B

Hello 
I am bumping this thread!
Can anyone post pics of your gorgeous Love bracelet...how long you have had it, etc?
Also, what sizes do they come in?
Which size is best for a petite woman?
Thanks


----------



## cougess

Bagsaremylife! said:


> Does anyone know the pricing on the open/cuff version of the love bracelet? In yellow and in white gold? Would love to know. Thanks!


 
The white gold (no diamonds) open cuff is about $2750?  I have it and highly recommend it.  If you get the right size it will stay on your wrist like the closed version (mine stays on all the time) but you can take it off before going through an airport metal detector.  I have the closed rose gold version of this bracelet which I stopped wearing because of airport issues....


----------



## Chouette333

Bride2B said:


> Hello
> I am bumping this thread!
> Can anyone post pics of your gorgeous Love bracelet...how long you have had it, etc?
> Also, what sizes do they come in?
> Which size is best for a petite woman?
> Thanks


 

They go in sizes according to centimeter in diameter. Such as 16, 17, etc. The 16 fits roughly a 6 1/4 " wrist. So measure your wrist and decide how loose you want it. If you go to Cartier that actually have a wrist sizer much like a ring sizer and can help you out with deciding.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I Love them!! would love to own one, first i need to find some one special to buy me one


----------



## bextasy

Hey everyone i just got the 18k yellow gold bracelet as a gift from my boyfriend. i love it! i cant believe how comfortable it is, i hardly even notice it is on. i have done a few searches on this and i haven't found a definite answer yet... will this bracelet go off in the airport in the metal detectors? i have read that it will but i have a friend who has one and she said it dosen't? can anyone who has one on please tell me what they experience? thank you!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ Nope!  Won't set off the alarms.  I wear my jewels at security every time.


----------



## ReRe

Platinum is definitely stronger and heavier than gold...but the price is sooooooo much more.


----------



## p3apod

how much is the gold bracelet? where is the cheapest i could get?


----------



## chabich

I totally love the White Gold one, no diamonds.  But the current price, due to the price of gold is $4200, YIKES!!!!  Compared to a year ago.  You see them on Ebay here and there, but not sure even if it's barely been worn if this is something that should be second hand.  I'm not a Karma girl, but I don't want something that is coming with bad breakup history...


----------



## zippie

I have the white gold cuff with diamonds.


----------



## gandrtm

chabich said:


> I totally love the White Gold one, no diamonds. But the current price, due to the price of gold is $4200, YIKES!!!! Compared to a year ago. You see them on Ebay here and there, but not sure even if it's barely been worn if this is something that should be second hand. I'm not a Karma girl, but I don't want something that is coming with bad breakup history...


 
yes, and i believe that all the prices at US Cartier boutiques are going up- to adjust for the price of gold and also to adjust against the euro.  the price changes will be happening feb 1st and march 1st!


----------



## bextasy

so did the price go up feb 1st ? or not yet


----------



## p3apod

how much is the gold no diamonds?


----------



## gandrtm

bextasy said:


> so did the price go up feb 1st ? or not yet


 
i believe watch prices went up feb 1st and jewelry prices going up march 1st.


----------



## bextasy

the 18k yellow gold no diamonds is 3600. im not sure what it will be as of march first? im guessing 10%-12% higher again?


----------



## cougess

bextasy said:


> Hey everyone i just got the 18k yellow gold bracelet as a gift from my boyfriend. i love it! i cant believe how comfortable it is, i hardly even notice it is on. i have done a few searches on this and i haven't found a definite answer yet... will this bracelet go off in the airport in the metal detectors? i have read that it will but i have a friend who has one and she said it dosen't? can anyone who has one on please tell me what they experience? thank you!!!


 
I think it depends on the airport.  Mine set it off everytime and I would end up in the glass box getting the special search.  The Cartier SA told me a woman came in for help removing the bracelet because she said her husband was going to divorce her the next time she got hung up in security.  This is why I got the open cuff - so I can take it off!


----------



## margaritaxmix

cougess said:


> I think it depends on the airport.  Mine set it off everytime and I would end up in the glass box getting the special search.  The Cartier SA told me a woman came in for help removing the bracelet because *she said her husband was going to divorce her the next time she got hung up in security.*  This is why I got the open cuff - so I can take it off!



LOL, how ironic.. 

I never knew there was a "story" behind the Love bangles, now I love them even more!


----------



## VuittonsLover

ok.. i found it.  i didnt even know there was a jewelry forum.  but now i do.

im an addict in this dept too guess i will be posting my pics.

I am soo wanting one of these.. forever.. like everyone.  and i think im going to Cartier tomm.


----------



## Bride2B

Congrats in advance!
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## bextasy

is my 18k yellow gold bracelet going to be fine in the pool with the chemicals? i know many of you said you have had it on for many years and i was just wondering if the pool/hot tub has any negative to it.?


----------



## tosh

I am addicted to all these Cartier 
I have the yellow gold open cuff love bracelet, YG Panthere bracelet, YG diamond charm and the YG diamond tank ring and a pair of YG Panthere earrings.
Oh, I almost forgot all the sunglasses.
It never stops


----------



## chanelsuperhero

what price range are these


----------



## bextasy

the 18k yellow gold is 3600. unless the price increase went up ? does anyone know what happened to that? i thought it was march first and a friend of mine bought one the 2 days ago and said she paid 3600


----------



## simplysplendid

Hi, in case anyone is interested, www.signedpieces.com has a few pieces of the love bangle..


----------



## chabich

When I went to Cartier Las Vegas and called Chicago they both quoted me $4200 for the 18k White Gold no Diamonds and $7550 for the half diamond version.... I've heard the full diamond is $10,500ish?  But it's soooo pretty!  And afterall it is forever!


----------



## Phillyfan

Bump! Anyone buy Cartier Cuff recently?


----------



## kimberalvarez

I was quoted almost 5,000.00 in the United States for the white gold w/o diamonds.  Does anyone know the price for the white gold w/o diamonds?


----------



## keodi

kimberalvarez said:


> I was quoted almost 5,000.00 in the United States for the white gold w/o diamonds. Does anyone know the price for the white gold w/o diamonds?


 
I was told 3600 for the yellow gold without diamonds..


----------



## bb10lue

*Sammyjoe*, and *chloe-babe*, pix please ~


----------



## gilaabiss

i bought mine a few months ago (white gold) for my 21st... i haven't taken it  off since.


----------



## bb10lue

^^oh can you share pics of the white gold one??? i haven't seen any pics of the white one alone.....


----------



## bextasy

i think its 3900 now for yellow gold w/o diamonds


----------



## jady_cat

$11900 for white gold full diamonds (10)

$7900 for white gold half diamonds (4)


----------



## Phillyfan

Which do you think looks better with rose gold if I were to purchase a 2nd one - the yellow or white?


----------



## bextasy

i like it with white.


----------



## wang198021

I like the open cuff more than the closed one, because it is hard to take it off. Am I the only person that cannot wear any jew while asleep? Btw the rose gold is very pretty.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^^ no, you're not alone.  First thing I do when I get home is to take off my jewelry.  Sleeping with any on is out of the question!


----------



## claudette2

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi,
> I would love your views if you could be so kind.
> I am torn between a platinum or white gold cartier love bangle.
> 
> Anyone that has the white gold, how is it holding up? Any problems with tarnishing etc?
> I am wondering if I should just suggest the platinum and not worry about the possible tarnishing?  Any views gratefully recieved!
> Sammyjoe


 
For a bracelet (which gets bumped a lot, etc.), I would go with the platinum one. It will hold up better and is worth the extra price.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I went with the white gold in the end Claudette2, I am now thinking about getting a yellow gold one as well to wear together.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - Is your WG with or without diamonds? Do you think Cartier prices will continue to rise? I can't believe that a bangle might be $7,000 or $8,000 in a few years. Sounds crazy!


----------



## Baby Boo

im thinking of getting the yellow gold with semi precious stones its the limited editon one


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hokaplan, I went to cartier yesterday and the YG one was £2800, Baby Boo, I am quite liking the semi stone one, the fact it is limited is cool. What was the price point?
My one is the plain WG without diamonds, I am happy with it, I think it was around £2200 - just asked DH. I got it in 2007, so an increase of £600 in a year, so I totally think the price will rise again. I can see the bangle in a few years easily being £3000. They do this to try to keep it out of reach but still easy to save for, kwim.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Does any one own or have seen the pink gold love cuff with the pink sapphire in the middle? I just saw it on the Cartier website and its TDF!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I saw it in boutique the other day. It is beautiful. I have plain rose gold cuff with no stone.


----------



## bextasy

it really is nice!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks for the answers ladies! I haven't seen it in person but am very interested, I just keep going back on that one and the actual pink gold bangle with no stones, I mostly have white gold jewelry so what do you all think would look best?


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you want to have a bangle that stays on all the time? Or would you prefer the cuff that you can easily take on and off whenever you want?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I actually have been thinking about it and I don't think I would mind having it on all the time... I just can't decide on the two because I like the way the cuff with the pink sapphire looks, which one do you think is nicer?


----------



## Phillyfan

I love the pink sapphire but it is quite small. I don't think the little stone shows up very well unless you're very close to it. I've been obsessing about stones versus plain for weeks and decided to get plain. BB10lue's pics helped me to decide!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hokaplan- I just posted a good reply on the other thread for u hehe... I love her bangles too they look so chic!


----------



## surfergirljen

La Vanguardia said:


> I would go for the Love bangle with diamonds (whichever metal color suits you best) instead of the full platinum.



I agree!!! I have WG wedding rings and love them - and they're lighter than my sister's platinum. I've seen platinum "dull" over the years too, while gold seems to stay shiny? It's one of those hidden costs though (platinum over WG) that you don't really SEE on, you know? I would get diamonds instead for sure!


----------



## Phillyfan

Anyone purchase a new Love bracelet recently? FYI -  it is Love Day tomorrow at Cartier!


----------



## Phillyfan

Bump!


----------



## j0s1e267

No but I am hoping to get one (plain WG) in the future!


----------



## keodi

j0s1e267 said:


> No but I am hoping to get one (plain WG) in the future!


 
same here..


----------



## Phillyfan

Anyone purchase a Love Bangle in the last two months? Which gold?


----------



## greenstars

Do you guys prefer the love bangle with 6 diamonds in Yellow or Rose gold ??? i can't decide....


----------



## onegirlcreative

greenstars said:


> Do you guys prefer the love bangle with 6 diamonds in Yellow or Rose gold ??? i can't decide....



since i have the rose gold bangle without diamonds, i will always choose the rose gold. especially if you're like me, and you have a pink hue to your skin tone. it really complements it.


----------



## AnaMadrid

Hello, one of my birthday presents has been a love bangle, but I have doubts about the size. It is size 18, the man in Cartier shop said 17 is perhaps too small, that in summer it will be too thight. And I hesitate, I think this bangle has to be not as big as others. My hand (I don´t know the name where the bangle goes) measure around 16,3. Could anybody help me? thanks and sorry for my english.


----------



## onegirlcreative

AnaMadrid said:


> Hello, one of my birthday presents has been a love bangle, but I have doubts about the size. It is size 18, the man in Cartier shop said 17 is perhaps too small, that in summer it will be too thight. And I hesitate, I think this bangle has to be not as big as others. My hand (I don´t know the name where the bangle goes) measure around 16,3. Could anybody help me? thanks and sorry for my english.



congrats on your love bangle.

if your wrist measures 16.3cm, i would think a size 17 should be sufficient for you. does the 18 go up really high on your arm, like almost up to your elbow? mine fits perfectly but isn't too tight. it sits on my wrist nicely but i can still swivel it all the way around without any problems, but yet it doesn't go high up my arm, which would bug me.

you could go into cartier and try on different sizes. they have sizers for their love banglessimilar to sizers for ringsso you can determine how exactly it will fit. don't listen to the SA in the store, you need to go by how you feel and if it feels too big, then go for the size 17. not only that, for me, even in the summer, my wrists don't swell, only my fingers. so imo, that only applies to rings, not necessarily bracelets. but i could be wrong.


----------



## Sammyjoe

onegirlcreative said:


> congrats on your love bangle.
> 
> if your wrist measures 16.3cm, i would think a size 17 should be sufficient for you. does the 18 go up really high on your arm, like almost up to your elbow? *mine fits perfectly but isn't too tight. it sits on my wrist nicely but i can still swivel it all the way around without any problems, but yet it doesn't go high up my arm, which would bug me.*
> 
> you could go into cartier and try on different sizes. they have sizers for their love banglessimilar to sizers for ringsso you can determine how exactly it will fit. don't listen to the SA in the store, you need to go by how you feel and if it feels too big, then go for the size 17. not only that, for me, even in the summer, *my wrists don't swell, only my fingers*. so imo, that only applies to rings, not necessarily bracelets. but i could be wrong.


 
Perfect advice right there,


----------



## Phillyfan

I've been wearing a size 17 for just over a month. It slides up 3 inches from where my hand and top of wrist join. Any smaller would be too uncomfortable. I tried the 16 but it rubbed on the bone at base of hand. The 18 would be huge. I use to think 16 and 1/2 would be perfect which obviously they don't make. But I'm extremely happy with the 17 even with the scratches! LOL!


----------



## Phillyfan

Read rules! i believe you are breaking them!


----------



## Elina0408




----------



## Nancy in VA

Hate to be a downer - but what happens if you are robbed and the mugger wants the bracelet? I shudder to think....


----------



## wendy_bruin

Nancy in VA said:


> Hate to be a downer - but what happens if you are robbed and the mugger wants the bracelet? I shudder to think....



I was actually thinking about that a lot when I first got my love bracelet.  Maybe you can pull it apart without undoing the screws?  It sounds easy in theory but I wonder how practical it would be IRL...


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't think you can pull it apart. The robber would have to cut your wrist off! Or just unscrew it if he/she has a little screwdriver on him/her.


----------



## missD

OMG I never thought of that!!!! That would be very scary!


----------



## kat99

Does anybody have the rainbow/bollywood love bracelet? I'd love to see photos, I love that bracelet!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not sure a robber would know that it was so pricey.  It's not like a big honking diamond that everyone knows is $$$.


----------



## kati37

tPF is making me obsess about getting my own love bracelet


----------



## missD

I don't know if I agree with you. My mom had her inexpensive 14K necklace (it was cheap and fun to wear type thing) ripped off her neck while shopping at an outdoor market. The necklace was really plain and wasn't even really eye-catching too.

If the robber saw  a gold bracelet and REALLY wanted it, who knows what can happen? Of course it would be gruesome to think he would hack your wrist off (or have the tools on him to do it) but having him try to get you to take the bracelet off means spending more seconds in fear with him!


----------



## kati37

Nancy in VA said:


> Hate to be a downer - but what happens if you are robbed and the mugger wants the bracelet? I shudder to think....



LOL! I guess you can get the matching screwdriver pendant from CArtier as well and wear it all the time so it wouldn't be hard for the mugger to get it off u


----------



## lanasyogamama

kati37 said:


> tPF is making me obsess about getting my own love bracelet



Isn't TPF good at creating obsessions?


----------



## lanasyogamama

missD said:


> I don't know if I agree with you. My mom had her inexpensive 14K necklace (it was cheap and fun to wear type thing) ripped off her neck while shopping at an outdoor market. The necklace was really plain and wasn't even really eye-catching too.
> 
> If the robber saw  a gold bracelet and REALLY wanted it, who knows what can happen? Of course it would be gruesome to think he would hack your wrist off (or have the tools on him to do it) but having him try to get you to take the bracelet off means spending more seconds in fear with him!



I guess you're right.  I hope we never find out!


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn't TPF good at creating obsessions?


 

Yep it does!


----------



## adriana007

Ive had these for over 10 years now (Diamond one added 1 year ago), I fly every 2 weeks and in the 10 years I have NEVER EVER been asked to take them off in the metal detector. They do beep, but the Staff is specially trained to recognize these, they always immediatly say : 'those don't come off, right?'....Hope this helps..



bextasy said:


> Hey everyone i just got the 18k yellow gold bracelet as a gift from my boyfriend. i love it! i cant believe how comfortable it is, i hardly even notice it is on. i have done a few searches on this and i haven't found a definite answer yet... will this bracelet go off in the airport in the metal detectors? i have read that it will but i have a friend who has one and she said it dosen't? can anyone who has one on please tell me what they experience? thank you!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Great look adriana007!!!  Do you love wearing 3?


----------



## birkin101

How heavy are those worn all 3 together? Are they yellow and rose gold, Adriana007?


----------



## neenabengal

Hi - I am madly saving for a Cartier love cuff at the moment... but I know they get scratched very easily.  Out of interest, could anyone tell me how much Cartier charge to have the bracelet polished to remove scratches?  Many thanks


----------



## princessLIL

i believe it's complimentary!


----------



## darkangel07760

neenabengal said:


> Hi - I am madly saving for a Cartier love cuff at the moment... but I know they get scratched very easily. Out of interest, could anyone tell me how much Cartier charge to have the bracelet polished to remove scratches? Many thanks


 
It seems to depend upon the store and the SA you deal with!  I get complimentary  steam cleaning, which I do everytime I pop into Cartier.  If I wanted to get the scratches out, I know it cost $$$ for me.


----------



## partialtopink

what is the current price for the gold love bracelet?


----------



## luvmy3girls

pinkchampagne said:


> what is the current price for the gold love bracelet?



I believe it is $4850


----------



## avcbob

The Cartier in Beverly Hills has cleaned and polished my Wife's bracelets for free several times.  But she has since decided she doesn't want to take them off anymore.  Our SA at Cartier BH gave us a jewelers polishing cloth which she now uses to keep them clean. After a couple of years of wear since the last polish they still look great after treatment with the cloth. They shine but are scratched; She wears the scratches like a badge of honor! We recently met a couple that put the love bracelets on each other for their wedding 25 years ago and have neve taken them off!


----------



## arnott

Anyone know how much the YG cuff is in Canada?


----------



## VivianYY

IMO, Cartier is way overpriced!


----------



## sjunky13

VivianYY said:


> IMO, Cartier is way overpriced!


 ahh,the same could be said about the bags in your avitar . To each his own.


----------



## Bagaday

^^Touche!


----------



## sjunky13

Bagaday said:


> ^^Touche!


 I like Chanel and LV too, it is all overpriced! LOL. Anything with a label!
But at least Cartier is a good chunk of gold. I have Ipolita bracelets and they aren't as heavy at all.


----------



## Bagaday

sjunky13 said:


> I like Chanel and LV too, it is all overpriced! LOL. Anything with a label!
> But at least Cartier is a good chunk of gold. I have Ipolita bracelets and they aren't as heavy at all.


 
I'm an admitted fan of BV, Rolex, Cartier, Tiffany, etc. and totally agree that it is *ALL* overpriced but it doesn't stop me from spending my hard-earned $$ on it because I love it and enjoy it!


----------



## sjunky13

Bagaday said:


> I'm an admitted fan of BV, Rolex, Cartier, Tiffany, etc. and totally agree that it is *ALL* overpriced but it doesn't stop me from spending my hard-earned $$ on it because I love it and enjoy it!


 True true!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Yep, Cartier can be overpriced. I have seen even pricier! But Cartier makes some pieces that cannot be found anywhere else.  I am willing to pay for it. I like what I like.


----------



## Bentley1

VivianYY said:


> IMO, Cartier is way overpriced!



What designer label isn't overpriced?  Goes with the territory of owning timeless, classic, well-made pieces, whether it be jewelry or handbags.

There is a reason that people shell out thousands for these items!


----------



## ang3lina33

sjunky13 said:


> ahh,the same could be said about the bags in your avitar . To each his own.



haha YEP!


----------



## Chineka

chloe-babe said:


> I would go for the white gold and maybe have the diamond version for the same price that you could get the platimum plain band?
> 
> Platinum is a much softer metal, but I was also told that the white gold scratches far more easily than the rose and yellow gold.
> 
> I got mine yesterday, can I show it off! I got the yellow gold with diamonds, and I am completely overwhelmed by it!. Its not my birthday until June, so I now have to wait a few weeks until its mine for good. I have been looking into getting one for ages, and like you I thought I would go for the white gold, but the diamonds did not show up quite so much, and if im paying that much more for diamonds, I wanted to ensure they could be seen  lol
> Piccies here


 

What a lovely add to your jewelry collection.


----------



## VivianYY

sjunky13 said:


> ahh,the same could be said about the bags in your avitar . To each his own.



I guess you are right.  People are only willing to fork out thousands of dollars on things they like.  While I think the Cartier Love Bangle is nice, I guess I don't appreciate it as much as other things I have and therefore never find that $4-5K justifiable


----------



## VivianYY

Though obviously that's just my opinion and I understand it is totally worth it for those who love the brand


----------



## VivianYY

Oh and allow me to explain, one major reason I think Cartier is way overpriced is because a 2ct solitaire at Tiffany ranges between 50-60K, same price range at Debeers, but the same 2ct solitaire ring cost $90K at Cartier


----------



## sjunky13

VivianYY said:


> Oh and allow me to explain, one major reason I think Cartier is way overpriced is because a 2ct solitaire at Tiffany ranges between 50-60K, same price range at Debeers, but the same 2ct solitaire ring cost $90K at Cartier


 I understand. I personally think Tifannys is wayy overpriced, but it is what it is. Now Yurman is wayyyy overpriced and I made that mistake too many times. sold it at a biggg loss.


----------



## kohl_mascara

VivianYY said:


> Oh and allow me to explain, one major reason I think Cartier is way overpriced is because a 2ct solitaire at Tiffany ranges between 50-60K, same price range at Debeers, but the same 2ct solitaire ring cost $90K at Cartier



I think you can negotiate prices at Cartier like you can at HW.  I know with HW, you can get up to 30% off their e-rings which brings their prices on par with Tiffany, so maybe it's the same with Cartier?  I am not positive about this . . . but yes, I agree that Tiffany is more "reasonably priced" than Cartier but I've noticed that some of the items at Cartier have better workmanship and quality than Tiffany (not to mention their customer service).  Personally, I like both and will pay the premium for both names since I'm a sucker


----------



## Bentley1

kohl_mascara said:


> I think you can negotiate prices at Cartier like you can at HW.  I know with HW, you can get up to 30% off their e-rings which brings their prices on par with Tiffany, so maybe it's the same with Cartier?  I am not positive about this . . . but yes, I agree that Tiffany is more "reasonably priced" than Cartier but I've noticed that some of the items at Cartier have better workmanship and quality than Tiffany (not to mention their customer service).  Personally, I like both and will pay the premium for both names since I'm a sucker



Good observation Kohl. The bridal collection at Cartier can certainly be negotiated and they are very open about that.  

I have also heard that HW is very open to negotiating, however I didn't realize it was up to 30%.  The most I have heard about was 20%, so perhaps HW isn't out of the question.


----------



## Belle de Jour

Do you think that a worn (... scratches...) love bracelet could look unprofessionel in a professional work environment?


----------



## Bagaday

I don't......I think its natural patina gives off its history of being worn.  You could always take a polishing cloth to it so it will at least shine.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think so at all.  I can't even imagine someone considering that.


----------



## VivianYY

kohl_mascara said:


> I think you can negotiate prices at Cartier like you can at HW. I know with HW, you can get up to 30% off their e-rings which brings their prices on par with Tiffany, so maybe it's the same with Cartier? I am not positive about this . . . but yes, I agree that Tiffany is more "reasonably priced" than Cartier but I've noticed that some of the items at Cartier have better workmanship and quality than Tiffany (not to mention their customer service). Personally, I like both and will pay the premium for both names since I'm a sucker


 
Really?  I didn't know that you can negotiate prices at Cartier?  So people can actually get the Love Bangle for less than its list price?  Or you think the negotiation only applies to big ticket items?


----------



## princessLIL

Yes i m curios about negotiating too?


----------



## surfergirljen

No you can't negotiate for the love bangle at Cartier.


----------



## Bentley1

My SA at Cartier told me that only the bridal collection (engagement rings) were open for negotiation.  And this was only for the stone, not the setting.

Other items such as watches, love collection, etc are non-negotiable


----------



## kohl_mascara

VivianYY said:


> Really?  I didn't know that you can negotiate prices at Cartier?  So people can actually get the Love Bangle for less than its list price?  Or you think the negotiation only applies to big ticket items?





Bentley1 said:


> My SA at Cartier told me that only the bridal collection (engagement rings) were open for negotiation.  And this was only for the stone, not the setting.
> 
> Other items such as watches, love collection, etc are non-negotiable



Yes, sorry for the misunderstanding - I believe only e-rings can be negotiated (though one tPFer mentioned she was able to get a "discount" of I think 15% off for her love bracelet with diamonds, and others have gotten around 10-15% for their watches as well) but I don't think prices are negotiable per se.

Also, my Tiffany SA told me that some big ticket items are also negotiable - I *think* it was around $50k+.

Bentley - yes, I read on PS that if you hint enough to your SA, he will "work out a deal with you" and give the manager a call up to 30% off.  I only learned of this recently, otherwise I would've asked my DF to hold off on the proposal so he could save longer for the HW micropave  But the soleste isn't a bad alternative!!!


----------



## Bentley1

kohl_mascara said:


> Yes, sorry for the misunderstanding - I believe only e-rings can be negotiated (though one tPFer mentioned she was able to get a "discount" of I think 15% off for her love bracelet with diamonds, and others have gotten around 10-15% for their watches as well) but I don't think prices are negotiable per se.
> 
> Also, my Tiffany SA told me that some big ticket items are also negotiable - I *think* it was around $50k+.
> 
> Bentley - yes, I read on PS that if you hint enough to your SA, he will "work out a deal with you" and give the manager a call up to 30% off.  I only learned of this recently, otherwise I would've asked my DF to hold off on the proposal so he could save longer for the HW micropave  But the soleste isn't a bad alternative!!!




Lets put it this way, your gorgeous Soleste has me doubting my loyalty to HW Micropave. That is how stunning it truly is!!!  Not to mention it looks so beautiful on your hand, like it belongs there!  

I'm shocked and pleased to hear that a steeper negotiation is possible at HW.  I wear a size 6, so I am hoping to get something that faces up at least 1.5 to get good finger coverage.  The Micropave at 1.5+ is  out of budget!!  Even with 30% off its a stretch, but at least a possibility.  I read about a lady that had to shop various HW SAs to find someone to give her 18%, so I figured that was the maximum?  Perhaps they are more lenient due to the economy??


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

What size bracelet did you ladies buy?


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG I forgot - I got mine!!! Well I didn't forget I got it - forgot to post! I'm not wearing it yet as it's for an anniversary gift and you probably don't need yet another picture of one!  But it's YG and I got it BIG - size 19 - so it really fits like a bangle, which I love. I had it engraved with my husband's name and my two daughters and left room for a third one day if we go there...


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> OMG I forgot - I got mine!!! Well I didn't forget I got it - forgot to post! I'm not wearing it yet as it's for an anniversary gift and you probably don't need yet another picture of one!  But it's YG and I got it BIG - size 19 - so it really fits like a bangle, which I love. I had it engraved with my husband's name and my two daughters and left room for a third one day if we go there...


 
OMG!  I wanna see it!  When is your anni?


----------



## arnott

surfergirljen said:


> OMG I forgot - I got mine!!! Well I didn't forget I got it - forgot to post! I'm not wearing it yet as it's for an anniversary gift and you probably don't need yet another picture of one!  But it's YG and *I got it BIG - size 19 - so it really fits like a bangle, which I love. *I had it engraved with my husband's name and my two daughters and left room for a third one day if we go there...



Would love to see how a big one fits!  What size does it go up to?


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagaday said:


> I'm an admitted fan of BV, Rolex, Cartier, Tiffany, etc. and totally agree that it is *ALL* overpriced but it doesn't stop me from spending my hard-earned $$ on it because I love it and enjoy it!



How true.


----------



## purseinsanity

Does anyone know of any upcoming price increases soon?  I have to pounce before it goes over $5K!  I'm still kicking myself for not buying them 6 months ago.


----------



## Fran0421

The gold is so so pretty! I want it.


----------



## Amanda_g

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn't TPF good at creating obsessions?


 
Oh Yes! I love it but not so sure that my hubbie (and wallet) do lol!


----------



## benett0n

I am on getting one Love Bangle,but I am not sure what size to choose - my wrist is 17cm,so should I get 18 or 19cm?Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## cartier101

Hi, Curious are you able to slip your hand out of the 19? I am a 17 and was thinking of getting the 19 since I was able to slip hand out. However hubby thought it was too big. Anyone purchased a cuff and regretted after purchase for a full bracelet or vice verse.


----------



## mikeyta

I just got my rainbow rose love bangle  a month ago, now I lost one screw even I tied very well . My SA will send me another screw tomorrow.  
But this incident does not happen on my old old YG love bangle, and I wear this one 24/7
365 for 20 years .


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

suzie w said:


> oh just found out mine is platinum!  i did not know this!  just checked the receipt and insurance.  its all good.
> 
> 
> 
> and i still love them!


Hi Suzie,

Am considering getting a platnium love bangle and I see that you have this one. Most people on the forum discuss the pink, yellow or white. How are you enjoying the platnium? It's my understanding that this metal is the hardest (not sure why everyone says platnium is soft). Does it hold up to scratches well?
Thanks for any insights.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please please please could you share pics of your rainbow love with us?

I assumed the rainbow loves would have the new screw system is that not so?




mikeyta said:


> I just got my rainbow rose love bangle  a month ago, now I lost one screw even I tied very well . My SA will send me another screw tomorrow.
> But this incident does not happen on my old old YG love bangle, and I wear this one 24/7
> 365 for 20 years .


----------



## mikeyta

I got my rainbow last year with old screw. Here is the picture


----------



## Trouvillon

cartier101 said:


> Hi, Curious are you able to slip your hand out of the 19? I am a 17 and was thinking of getting the 19 since I was able to slip hand out. However hubby thought it was too big. Anyone purchased a cuff and regretted after purchase for a full bracelet or vice verse.


 
The SAs don't recommend getting it larger or for you to slip your hand through as it weakens the screw system.  After speaking to two SAs at two different boutiques you can go with the size that fits closest or the next size up for more of a bangle feel.

I tried on the 17 and 18 and ended up with the 17 - and keep it on all the time...


----------



## xblackxstarx

please could you post more photos of your rainbow love? please? i love it 




mikeyta said:


> I got my rainbow last year with old screw. Here is the picture


----------



## fancyfds

Rainbow love
	

		
			
		

		
	







I love the rose gold rainbow so so much


----------

